# Car Forums > Automotive News >  Consumer Reports Can Blow Me

## ThePenIsMightier

I know there are fans of this in here and I've got nothing against those people and I'm not trying to be a belligerent prick. But... This thing just isn't doing what it's supposed to be doing and I think it's time it got sent to bed without it's dinner.
Check this out:



No.

And from an automotive perspective, Buster and me get a limp-dick sandwich while Killy gets a steak and a BJ:



Fuck off that an Infiniti Pathfinder is a chunk of shit compared to a Hyundai! 
Tell me again how my Dyson doesn't do an amazing job when I've owned 5 other vacuums that don't work worth a shit in comparison.

Sorry HeavyD - I think CR is hot garbage.

When did CR lose their way or were they ever on the correct path? What changed? Who competes with them?
Discuss this relic of formerly relevant media!

----------


## rage2

10 years ago, I would agree. Today, lots of friends own Hyundais and Kias, driven a bunch, they’re good cars now. I wouldn’t hesitate to own one. 

Nissans and infinitis gets made fun of here for a reason.

TL;DR: you’re getting old haha. Not that CR isn’t without flaws.

----------


## ExtraSlow

If someone told me they were comparing reliability of a random Hyundai and a random Nissan, I'd bet on the Hyundai. 

However, CR has been trash for a very long time, and they were merely mediocre before that.

----------


## rage2

The problem with CR is that it’s not geared towards us (ok maybe 
@Buster
 lol). It’s not going to recommend cars based on what gets your heart pumping. It’s geared towards the average car buyer, which we’re not. We criticize it’s reliability rankings because the majority of problems are caused by infotainment systems and Ux design causing dealer visits. You know who cares about that shit? Average basic bitch car buyers who don’t want to go to the dealer because Bluetooth keeps disconnecting, or the ride over potholes are harsh because of sport tuned suspension that nobody but us in the minority care about. 

Find a family member that dgaf about cars, have them test drive a bunch, and good chance they’ll end up picking something CR recommends.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

I guess I just need to bOoSt mY bRaiN pWr and find out finally and definitively which veggie burgers are teh bEsT veggie burgers??!
Fuck the Nissan vs. Hyundai thing. This rag might as well have a Kardashian and Prince Andrew on the cover.

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

OP is a facking boomer.

----------


## killramos

Hehehe Nissans.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> OP is a facking boomer.



Disagree. I'm not a subscriber.
Those who subscribe to a paper magazine that hasn't been relevant in 25 years?
I'm not the droids you are looking for.

----------


## killramos

What’s worse. A subscription. Or paying $8 for one?

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Whats worse. A subscription. Or paying $8 for one?



Power move. That was a picture taken from the Shoppers Drug Mart. Purchasing was a hard no.

----------


## jutes

JDPower ratings is where you should do your research. All about those initial ratings.

Nissin ain’t bad, got two and both made in Japan 18 years apart.

----------


## suntan

Nissan/Infiniti got popular and then their reliability dropped like a stone.

CR actually used to never have the reliability affect the rating until recently.

And yeah, sorry it hurts you but Hyundai/Kia have come a loooong way.

And you can access their website for free using your library card.

But to be fair like rage2 says they HATE cars with firm suspension.

And it looks like Nissan's turned it around a fair bit with their reliability.

----------


## littledan

Nissan and hyundai are both shit garbage cans of shit so take your pick. Will never own a hyundai I dont care if they invent a flyiong car that will self drive through the mickey d's window while giving me a blow job they can go and get fucked.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> Nissan and hyundai are both shit garbage cans of shit so take your pick. Will never own a hyundai I dont care if they invent a flyiong car that will self drive through the mickey d's window while giving me a blow job they can go and get fucked.



I can do most of those things. Just saying.

----------


## Buster

Wait, CR still exists? Wow.

----------


## Team_Mclaren

> JDPower ratings is where you should do your research. All about those initial ratings.

----------


## benyl

> Nissan and hyundai are both shit garbage cans of shit so take your pick. Will never own a hyundai I dont care if they invent a flyiong car that will self drive through the mickey d's window while giving me a blow job they can go and get fucked.



Your dad said the same about Lex… err Toyota and Honda.

----------


## heavyD

Magazine says Nissan is trash. Reality says Nissan is trash. Sorry Nissan fanboy but no amount of deflecting can change the fact that Nissan is in fact hot garbage. Not sure what's in your head more, me or CR.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Whoever started the trend of "why am I living rent-free in your head, Bro?" and all of its derivatives essentially brought the debating wit of "I know you are, but what am I" into the 21st century. And that's hilarious!

I don't own a Nissan or give much of a shit about their reliability, other than the hilarity of the people at Beyond who lose their bananas about that brand of car. That's why I mentioned it but apparently I need to reiterate and get some crayons out or some sock puppets to communicate my point better 

Do you see this picture? 



What articles does the magazine in this picture have? The giant cover story and two other articles are for fucking idiots. This magazine should have a picture of a Kardashian on it and be at the till in a grocery store.

Is that clear?
I don't think CR used to be that way, but it sure is now.

----------


## heavyD

You don't need to respond to my posts as I can read your thoughts while I reside in your head reading CR.  :Smilie:

----------


## That.Guy.S30

Lololol. We have 4 nissans in the hosuehold and I enjoy them. My 2019 qx80 is doing better than my neighbors 2020 LX, seems like he got the lemon lexus. 

That said, there is probably 2 Nissan products i would buy currently (400Z and GTR) and maybe 2 Infiniti products. The rest is pretty trash..

----------


## littledan

Nissan murano with cvt. Worst. Car. Ever.

To be fair my qx4 was bulletproof.

----------


## ExtraSlow

anecdotal evidence is the best evidence. Surely even better than CR survey data.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Guys - I need to lower my medical bills, _stat_!!
Who can help me with this for less than $10 and in fewer than 800 words??!?

----------


## DonJuan

> Nissan murano with cvt. Worst. Car. Ever.
> 
> To be fair my qx4 was bulletproof.



Basically anything heavy, AWD and the CVT; Avoid. Honda seemed to have an issue with their 2000's V6 Auto equipped heavy cars/suv/van. 200k and boom like clockwork. (that said, 200k though)

Got a QX4 in the family still, currently going through it's second 16yo driver. On my daily G, I just do maintenance on it. It just crossed 200k never had any issues; wheel bearing once.

Lets skip over the S14.

Main point for posting 
@Pen
 : Reading Consumer Reports? Yikes. Tell me you're old without telling me you're old.

----------


## heavyD

> anecdotal evidence is the best evidence. Surely even better than CR survey data.



That's why I never understand the hate for CR and JD power. They aren't perfect but they are as close as we have for reliable data given the thousands of surveys completed. Anecdotal evidence isn't useless but is just not reliable seeing even the best brands send lemons and the reality is that most automotive owners don't frequent automotive forums so the only way to get their experiences on the matter is through survey. When I look at any CR or JD power reliability chart there is often one or two brands that surprise but typically over the years the same brands populate the top and bottom showing some consistency that you would expect. People get emotional when discussing brands that are dear to their heart and often have difficulty dealing with reality so it's just easier for them to dismiss statistical evidence and side with their own anecdotal experiences. It's human nature.

----------


## tonytiger55

> That's why I never understand the hate for CR and JD power. They aren't perfect but they are as close as we have for reliable data given the thousands of surveys completed. Anecdotal evidence isn't useless but is just not reliable seeing even the best brands send lemons and the reality is that most automotive owners don't frequent automotive forums so the only way to get their experiences on the matter is through survey. When I look at any CR or JD power reliability chart there is often one or two brands that surprise but typically over the years the same brands populate the top and bottom showing some consistency that you would expect. People get emotional when discussing brands that are dear to their heart and often have difficulty dealing with reality so it's just easier for them to dismiss statistical evidence and side with their own anecdotal experiences. It's human nature.



If the car is brand new. How the hell do they rate reliability? I have never understood that part.

----------


## rage2

> Do you see this picture? 
> 
> Attachment 106519
> 
> What articles does the magazine in this picture have? The giant cover story and two other articles are for fucking idiots. This magazine should have a picture of a Kardashian on it and be at the till in a grocery store.
> 
> Is that clear?
> I don't think CR used to be that way, but it sure is now.



I don’t see any issues with the articles presented here. 

Reliable used cars? Good info. 

Lower medical bills? Useful if you’re American. 

Best tasting veggie burgers? Not for me but we’re overrun by switching off meat so it’s good info for those that pursue it. 

Boosting brain power, saving this for last, and as someone who’s getting older where I’ve managed my workflow much different than when I was young because my memory clearly isn’t as good as it used to be, I’d probably read that article and try some of the memory building games. 

Really don’t see a problem with any of it. I’m not the target demographic here, but at least 1 article I’d skim partly.

----------


## mr2mike

> Guys - I need to lower my medical bills, _stat_!!
> Who can help me with this for less than $10 and in fewer than 800 words??!?



Are you mainlining until June 13, 2022 as instructed on the cover?

----------


## heavyD

> If the car is brand new. How the hell do they rate reliability? I have never understood that part.



You are confusing reliability with I believe JD Power's Initial Quality study which is problems per 100 vehicles in the first 90 days of ownership. It's telling of which vehicles roll off the assembly line put together the best but not necessarily indicative of long term reliability. I believe they start at 3 years for reliability studies.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> I dont see any issues with the articles presented here. 
> 
> Reliable used cars? Good info. 
> 
> Lower medical bills? Useful if youre American. 
> 
> Best tasting veggie burgers? Not for me but were overrun by switching off meat so its good info for those that pursue it. 
> 
> Boosting brain power, saving this for last, and as someone whos getting older where Ive managed my workflow much different than when I was young because my memory clearly isnt as good as it used to be, Id probably read that article and try some of the memory building games. 
> ...



Really??!
That's interesting. To me, its tone is absolutely screaming LOSE WEIGHT NOW - ASK ME HOW!! with a side of THESE 11 SUPER FOODS WILL BOOST YOUR COGNITION WHILE MAKING YOUR WEINER THICKER with a pic of Dr. Oz in the background or something along those lines.

Plus, "best tasting" is like a car magazine's "top 5 cat-back shootout" kind of thing. Like a subjective award in the field of subjectivity.

----------


## jampack

> Nissan murano with cvt. Worst. Car. Ever.
> 
> To be fair my qx4 was bulletproof.



I will never, ever, get another Nissan ever. Both my Nissans CVT failed at <50,000 km (Altima and Pathfinder). Both transmissions had to be replaced. Dealerships are also horrible, although, except Brasso Nissan. Never go to Fishcreek. Service there is horrendous. I honestly feel the Service Manager hates his job. Zero, as in negative even, customer service.

Some Nissans are good, but the rest are for sure, nope.

Although I did have a G37 sometime ago. I love it. It was a manual. Now I cry.

----------


## rage2

> Really??!
> That's interesting. To me, its tone is absolutely screaming LOSE WEIGHT NOW - ASK ME HOW!! with a side of THESE 11 SUPER FOODS WILL BOOST YOUR COGNITION WHILE MAKING YOUR WEINER THICKER with a pic of Dr. Oz in the background or something along those lines.
> 
> Plus, "best tasting" is like a car magazine's "top 5 cat-back shootout" kind of thing. Like a subjective award in the field of subjectivity.



Clearly you’re not my target demographic for my spam review thread.

----------


## tonytiger55

> You are confusing reliability with I believe JD Power's Initial Quality study which is problems per 100 vehicles in the first 90 days of ownership. It's telling of which vehicles roll off the assembly line put together the best but not necessarily indicative of long term reliability. I believe they start at 3 years for reliability studies.



Fair point. My bad. 
I do wonder if that is a factor in this day and age. It certanly was not a factor when I bought my vehicle. The term quality is subjective though. 
But then as Rage mentioned, im not the target demograpic. I don't think Asians or east Indians are(i.e think of the TNT parking lot or Fruiticanna in the NE). 

Who is the target demographic? 

As for the Nissan hate. My Honda mechanic will not touch Nissans... :ROFL!:

----------


## rage2

> But then as Rage mentioned, im not the target demograpic. I don't think Asians or east Indians are(i.e think of the TNT parking lot or Fruiticanna in the NE). 
> 
> Who is the target demographic?



Non car people who aren’t cheap. Which is the majority of car buyers.

----------


## nismodrifter

I have a 2013 Infiniti EX37. VQ37 powered, zippy, good stereo, nice interior, good technology for 2013 (360 camera, lane departure assist/warnings, radar cruise control, etc). Bought it from Hyatt Infiniti. I went out that day car shopping specifically looking for non-euro as I was tired of driving cars with CEL always on (ie: VAG). I am like 7 years into ownership of the EX37 and can say its held up very well. I can't actually think of any unusual repairs that have been required. I had a front wheel bearing replaced during warrant period. I think that is about it. I do the oil changes myself, get the filters from Nissan down the road, its been pretty straight forward. 

Going forward, its replacement will be a Euro. I miss the switches. I miss the way shit just makes sense inside an MB or VAG product. That said, no new car actually piques my interest so I have no idea what I will end up with. Much confusion.  :Bang Head:  :dunno:

----------


## Inzane

> If the car is brand new. How the hell do they rate reliability? I have never understood that part.



They don’t. CR presents previous years’ reliability by category, often going back 6 or 7 years if they have enough data. But for the current model year, they’ll state a “predicted reliability” which is based on a combination of those previous years history combined with what’s known about any changes made to the car for the current year.

----------


## ExtraSlow

So did they blow the op yet or what?

----------


## Inzane

> The term quality is subjective though.



Indeed. One has to distinguish if they mean how “nice” something is. The tangible feel… how the doors sound when they close, how the switchgear feels, how’s the panel gaps etc? Or does quality mean how often something “breaks”? 

Those are not the same thing.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I think the companies define thier terms very clearly of you care to look.

----------


## Inzane

> I think the companies define thier terms very clearly of you care to look.



I'm talking about what an individual person values, not how a magazine defines something.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Oh, I thought we were talking about magazine reviews.

----------


## davidI

> Tell me again how my Dyson doesn't do an amazing job when I've owned 5 other vacuums that don't work worth a shit in comparison.



I won't weigh in on the car debate but I do know that Dyson's are absolute shit and if you love it you've been brainwashed. I think Consumer Reports does a better job than you're giving them credit for.

I just bought a 200 Winix Air Purifier that is 5x better than my 500 Dyson one. Same goes for the vacuums. My Miele does laps around the Dyson for air purification, reliability, suction, everything.

Check out any of the good YouTube testers who do experiments with a range of products.

----------


## littledan

yup dyson's are garbage vaccuums. Their stick vacuum you literally carry all the heavy weight of the canister and motor around while squeezing the trigger the entire time. My ergorapido and other stick vacuums have the motor and weight at the floor and you just hang on to the end of the handle and wiggle it around nomsayin

----------


## davidI

> yup dyson's are garbage vaccuums. Their stick vacuum you literally carry all the heavy weight of the canister and motor around while squeezing the trigger the entire time. My ergorapido and other stick vacuums have the motor and weight at the floor and you just hang on to the end of the handle and wiggle it around nomsayin



That and the teenie tiny HEPA filters don't even work since they don't seal to the vacuum properly (my biggest pet peeve with my Dyson fan/filter is how shitty the filtration is).

----------


## Inzane

> Oh, I thought we were talking about magazine reviews.



You’re right. I went off on a tangent. By the previous comment of subjective I assumed what was meant is we all define it differently or at least prioritize things differently.

Silly example: if you told me a Cavalier/Sunfire could last 500,000+km, I wouldn’t even care. I couldn’t overlook the vastly poor “quality” materials in that car from head to toe.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> So did they blow the op yet or what?



Yes. I have been blown and it was rated "fair". Definitely not a lemon.

Check this shit out! It actually _is_ a tabloid!
RoFL!!

----------


## jutes

> you literally carry all the heavy weight of the canister and motor around



It's like a 6lb motor man.  :ROFL!:

----------


## killramos

Explains why my wife has gotten so buff

----------

